# Cool stuff from the Big Island of Hawaii.



## TMartin510 (Aug 9, 2015)

Some cool stuff from my trip! I will see if I can get some pictures in a submarine soon aswell!


----------



## johnandjade (Aug 10, 2015)

beautiful pics


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks! More to come, even better ones from tours, I hope to get some lava from a helicopter maybe, and under the sea


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 11, 2015)

Submarine/Dolphin family. - Ohana


----------



## wellington (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh man. I need to go back. So love everything about hawaii. I thought it was two years ago since I've been there and it was only last year. It seems much longer though. You got some great pics. Might have to visit the Big Island next time. We always go to Oahu. Love it on the north shore but they are building up too much. Might be time to try another island. 
Thanks for sharing even though it's killing me that I'm not there


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 11, 2015)

Haha I'll try and get some good pictures of downtown Kona and the kona cost resort to give you an idea of how kona is, it's pretty cool you may like it! This is my first time to the big island, I've been to maui a long very long time ago when I was little and I loved that island too. We're gonna be going I think tomorow to one of the most beautiful beaches in the world, Mauna Kea beach. I think it's top 10 beaches in the world. I'll take some pics of that too, I haven't taken many pictures of Kona yet those first ones are near Hilo. But it's great you should definatley take a trip out here!


----------



## wellington (Aug 11, 2015)

Been to Kauai and oahu, never did Maui or the Big island. The pics you are sharing is not like I have ever heard of the big island. Everyone makes it sound like the city I live in, Chicago. Your pics are much more like what one thinks of when thinking of hawaii. I will be looking into it for our next trip over. Thanks.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh well there are definatley areas like that, but it's more just really old and traditional, it's not as updated as the mainland, and that's Hilo that's like the main city, but still even at night people are just relaxing and going swimming, if you come here I recconmend Kona it's more of the nice tourist area right off the ocean. Those pics in Hilo were from the Hilo Hawaiian hotel near Hilo bay and that's coconut island it's pretty nice. I'll see if I have my list of things you can do and I'll take a pic to give you an idea of the things to do. However you can probably travel the island in 2-3 hrs so anywhere you stay it won't take long to where you wanna go. I'll take some pics of beaches and things to so you can get more of an idea if you'll like it. And no problem I'm glad to share!


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 12, 2015)

Some more cool areas


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm posting this one by its self because it is a old abandoned nursery that is haunted, back long ago it burned down and all the nurses and babies inside perished. So sad  now people say that if you enter you can hear crying sounds in the back round. I looked it up and the story is pretty crazy.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 12, 2015)

Parts of Hilo and near the airport, the first two is the Hilo Hawaiian and the third is a chocolate factory haha


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 12, 2015)

Manua Kea beach


----------



## wellington (Aug 12, 2015)

Man, I so want to be there, NOW. Really, could there be anything bad about Hawaii, no. Those pics made me hungry, the chocolate, thirsty the drinks and so needing a vacation, the beach water and of course the most important the sea turtles. I like the eel coming out of the boat reck. By the pics, looks like your having a great time. How long are you there for?


----------



## tortoise5643 (Aug 12, 2015)

Awesome pictures! I was always under the impression that sea turtles only came on land to lay eggs. Is that incorrect? They look like they're just "chillin". Either awesome pictures. I'm going to the big island and Maui next summer. Already anxious though.


----------



## wellington (Aug 12, 2015)

tortoise5643 said:


> Awesome pictures! I was always under the impression that sea turtles only came on land to lay eggs. Is that incorrect? They look like they're just "chillin". Either awesome pictures. I'm going to the big island and Maui next summer. Already anxious though.


No, they also go onto the beach to bask in the sun. If you have never been to Hawaii, you will love it. The second you step off the plane, you feel the weight of the world lift from your shoulders. Beautiful place that everyone should visit at least once or every other year, okay I'm addicted


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 12, 2015)

Haha it is pretty awesome here and I'm here till sunday! And I an having a great time! It's just so beautiful and peaceful.

I was just swimming at this beach and a baby sea turtle swam up to me. Of course the first thing everyone else does is start petting it and agitating it. I think it was a baby that got lost from the pact because 10 minutes later a very big older lookin one came swimming up to the same spot and went the same way the baby went lookin like it was looking for the baby. Now I could be wrong but that would be pretty cool. Someone took a ton of pictures of the baby so I asked them to send me some, so hopefully they will and I'll be able to post!


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 12, 2015)

Sea turtles! Right on the beach shore.


----------



## wellington (Aug 12, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> Haha it is pretty awesome here and I'm here till sunday! And I an having a great time! It's just so beautiful and peaceful.
> 
> I was just swimming at this beach and a baby sea turtle swam up to me. Of course the first thing everyone else does is start petting it and agitating it. I think it was a baby that got lost from the pact because 10 minutes later a very big older lookin one came swimming up to the same spot and went the same way the baby went lookin like it was looking for the baby. Now I could be wrong but that would be pretty cool. Someone took a ton of pictures of the baby so I asked them to send me some, so hopefully they will and I'll be able to post!


Aren't the beaches there patrolled so the turtles are not disturbed? Sea turtles are not suppose to be touched, harassed or stopped from going where they want. I can't believe they don't have people patrolling their turtle beaches. I would have probably gotten into an argument if I seen someone touching them. I do try to protect them myself when I see them.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 12, 2015)

wellington said:


> Aren't the beaches there patrolled so the turtles are not disturbed? Sea turtles are not suppose to be touched, harassed or stopped from going where they want. I can't believe they don't have people patrolling their turtle beaches. I would have probably gotten into an argument if I seen someone touching them. I do try to protect them myself when I see them.


I agree and we told them, it was just a baby too. Normally they do I think but I don't think this is a normal turtle beach, I think the baby just strayed from the pact that's why the older one came in looking, the baby looked lost and trying to go back out but the waves kept pushing the baby back in. Once the older one caught up to the baby they were gone.


----------



## wellington (Aug 12, 2015)

I see. On Oahu last year, we did find a off the beaten path /tourist beach in a little neighborhood. My hub and I and a man teaching a woman to snorkel were the only ones there. No one to monitor the turtles. I guess they probably only do the bigger tourist beaches as I'm sure the locals are not as interested in them as the tourist as the locals can see them any time and they know the rules/laws.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 12, 2015)

Yeah that's true, the first beach I went too was monitored and has signs up. This beach is right off of a resort with mostly only tourists, so I guess it's pretty rare for them to come up that close. The people touching them didn't really speak any English so it was hard, but everyone else let the turtle do its thing thankfully


----------



## wellington (Aug 12, 2015)

That's funny, because at the tourist beach that was monitored, we went to, it was the foreigners that wouldn't listen to the beach patrollers. Not sure if they didn't understand English or pretended not too. That's when I spoke up to leave them alone


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 12, 2015)

Yeah the beach only had one life guard and it was for the resort only. No other type of authority around, the yellow flags were up though that's about it for the beach.


----------



## tortoise5643 (Aug 12, 2015)

wellington said:


> No, they also go onto the beach to bask in the sun. If you have never been to Hawaii, you will love it. The second you step off the plane, you feel the weight of the world lift from your shoulders. Beautiful place that everyone should visit at least once or every other year, okay I'm addicted


I didn't know that. That's great to know for my trip to Hawaii. Yes I have never been and I'm so excited. Im going on a swim with the sea turtles excursion there. Apparently it's against the law and extremely enforced to even touch them. Hope I don't go to jail...jk I can control myself...hopefully


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 12, 2015)

Your gonna have a great time! Enjoy the view of the turtles when you go!


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 12, 2015)

Kona Coast Resort balcony veiw.


----------



## Blakem (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! I've only been to Maui, and I loved going all 4 times! I actually haven't seen that many sea turtles, you're very lucky. I've only seen about a handful of them each time...good stuff, enjoy! Eat some yummy pineapple, Apple bannas, rambutan, and try homemade banana bread if you can!


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 12, 2015)

A shopping center near Kona and the Hilton, waikiloa I think it is, will correct spelling lol.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 12, 2015)

Blake m said:


> Thanks for sharing! I've only been to Maui, and I loved going all 4 times! I actually haven't seen that many sea turtles, you're very lucky. I've only seen about a handful of them each time...good stuff, enjoy! Eat some yummy pineapple, Apple bannas, rambutan, and try homemade banana bread if you can!


I've been to maui once when I was younger and loved it, this island is great too, had tons of pineapples and good types of drinks haha, we stopped by the bread factory but it was closed  but they have really good bread! And no problem I'm happy to share I'm glad you enjoyed the photos!


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 14, 2015)

That Gelato place hooks it up! Reconnmended! Next to a burger place named Annie also Reconnmended


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 14, 2015)

Lookout point


----------



## Blakem (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice! The view is always nice to see, nice and green.


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 16, 2015)

Wow what awesome photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 16, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> A shopping center near Kona and the Hilton, waikiloa I think it is, will correct spelling lol.




Waikiloa resort is where we have stayed almost every year for 20 yrs!! Did you see the red foot enclosure??

Your pics where awesome!! I think we need to try the sub ride next time!!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm going to the Big Island in a couple weeks for my honey moon - my goal is to see lots of sea turtles!! I love all of your photos! What are your suggestions for best sea turtle viewing?


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 16, 2015)

Pokeymeg said:


> I'm going to the Big Island in a couple weeks for my honey moon - my goal is to see lots of sea turtles!! I love all of your photos! What are your suggestions for best sea turtle viewing?


I'm glad your visiting the big island! Good choice! I'll make you a list of my recconmended places to try while your there. On the Sea turtles check out my sea turtle post it has the name of the beach where I saw about 8! It's hard to spell off the top of my head, I'm on my way back, and we were visiting locals, so I'll ask and see if I can get you some cool local tips  as for the turtles on this post I swam right up to me on a shallow shore near Hapuna beach! They also chill near the Hilton in the water I heard. Now when I saw all the turtles at once it was around 3-4 when they were out basking. Other people said they only got to see one


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 16, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> Waikiloa resort is where we have stayed almost every year for 20 yrs!! Did you see the red foot enclosure??
> 
> Your pics where awesome!! I think we need to try the sub ride next time!!


Thanks!! I went there a couple times, they have an enclosure?? Man if so I missed that one  and the sub ride is awesome, however it can be a hit or miss, we got to see three rare swimmers, the dolphin family, only 3 mins into the ride! They gave us a good show lol. We saw an Eagle Ray and the eel. And a ton of cool fish! The eel was so cool too he was just hanging out haha.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 16, 2015)

On my way back to the Mainland!! Torts here I come!!! Mahalo everyone!!


----------

